# Looking for a 5e game - Exeter UK



## GilesWKing (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi, 

I'm Giles. I'm an experienced DM from 3.5, 4 and now 5e. I've only ever been a DM due to no one wanting to DM a game in my circle of friends. I would love the opportunity to join a game. I'm a 33 year old, very sociable living in Exeter, Devon. If anyone has any space at the table I'm happy to join an existing game or form a new group.


----------



## Rob50 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi Giles Id be up for a game, Im UK-based but in North so would have to be online in evenings Discord? Let me know.
Im older player so the more old school the better but Im familiar with 5E concepts.

best Rob


----------

